# New member with pictures( dont laugh) lol



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Picture032.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image004.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Picture033.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image007.jpg

all these above are up2date

ones below are from early last year

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00131.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00132.jpg

But hey it takes time.....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, takes time...but like crazy cal told me on muscle chat...when your lean, every pound of added muscle will show...rock on rocker... :rockon:


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm going to do alot of cardio now to get abit leaner...My jelly belly is coming thru...lol lol

its gotta go


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

it looks like a good change from last year

well done


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> I'm going to do alot of cardio now to get abit leaner...My jelly belly is coming thru...lol lol
> 
> its gotta go


Dont worry about loads of cardio to get rid of that little belly you are sucking in. Get into some heavy compound exercises to pack on some extra muscle.:lift: Your body will then be consuming loads more calories 24 hour a day. Lift heavy and eat more, you will not get fat. I am not suggesting not doing cardio but too much will just make you skinny.


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

I do alot of compounds. compounds are my only exercises i"m doing at the at the moment.

To date these are my best lifts:Bench= 90 kg

Dead= 130kg

Squats=140kg


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

i second jack!

you about the same build as me by looks of it

train hard and heavy with good form and stuff that protein down ya and like guy said, yourll rip pretty quick

get a good rep system going so your are always pushing into newer heavier weights

im starting boxing mid this year, im abit worried about over doing the cardio, but ill mention that to the instructor, see what goes

welcome buddy!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good lifts mate and your arms are looking pretty good. What training do you do and for how long?


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

At the moment i'm doing a full body workout once a week.

I have been training for 2 years mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks good to me mate well done!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good work dude, keep at it


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

nice progress


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

looking good. take it you like tattoo's?


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

How did you guess mate? lol

I have 18 so far, still wanna get a few more tho,

:tongue10:


----------



## get me big (Mar 21, 2008)

flippin heck mate if they make a snatch2 you can be micky's twin brother lol


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

Well done mate... Consistency is the key, that and lots of food.. keep it up


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

Who is mickey from Snatch?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

brad pitt


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Great work, reps to ya for posting the pics mate.


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

So i look like Brad pitt...lol lol lol

And whats the meaning of giving me a rep?

LOL LOL


----------



## 11stMUSCLEMAN (Apr 6, 2008)

Tell the truth guys, do you reckon i have made good or **** gains in the 2 years i have been training.

Be 100% truthful..I can handle it,,,lol lol lol


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

You have mad some progress but I would expect a lot more in two years!! This website is a fountain of BBing knowledge, expect your rate of gain to increase with the more time you spend readng articles / posts on this website!!

All the best mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

sorry if this has been answered, but have you changed your routines over the two years?

your body quickly gets used the same routine and then basically no progress is made


----------

